# Have you heard of Derrick Eide?



## Eric Limeback (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, whats up people, my name is Eric Limeback. Some of you may have heard of me, others might not have a clue at all who I am. But anyway, this thread isn't about getting to know me. The REAL question is. Have YOU heard of Derrick Eide?

See, Derrick is a good friend of mine and we've known each other for a while. Fellow Canadian cuber DERRICK EIDE and I have raced many times and have FOUGHT through some tough competitions. Ok end of story. But really, HAVE YOU HEARD OF DERRICK EIDE? Let it be, reading his name on a forum, watching some of his youtube videos, talking to him through an instant messaging program, whatever. 

Oh, feel free to elaborate on HOW you've heard/met him. (See, the point of this thread is to gain information for myself and Derrick to raise his self-confidence in cubing. He believes that no one knows who he is or has ever heard of him.)

Thanks! 

Eric Limeback - Limeback - The Limebacker - Guy who doesn't post much.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 17, 2008)

I've heard of him quite a few times on youtube. A lot of times here though since he is a regular.
EDIT: I really like that nickname, "The Limebacker" do you play football?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2008)

of course, I see you guys at competitions


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2008)

Ive heard of Eric Limeback, from his BLD tutorials on the youtubes.
Also, his sub 10 solve.

Ive heard a lot of Derrick, and his hate for Matyas on here, and also on the youtubes. (he was banned temporarily by Dan i think for this)

Derrick seems really fast, and ive seen a bunch of his vids. (cubing and otherwise)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 17, 2008)

Derrik Who?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Derrik Who?



i bet Eric you would reply on this topic only inputting something bad towards me.

I was correct 
i guess i know u really well?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2008)

Cubes=Life said:


> (he was banned temporarily by Dan i think for this)



I banned derrick for not listening to the administration of the forum, and nothing else.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Nov 17, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> EDIT: I really like that nickname, "The Limebacker" do you play football?



Haha, thanks. I like football a lot, but no I don't play in like a league or anything. Just for fun. A lot of people called me Limebacker because they thought my real last name was already a nickname for "Linebacker" haha.


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 17, 2008)

someone holds a world record for resident evil 4.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 17, 2008)

Eric Limeback said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I really like that nickname, "The Limebacker" do you play football?
> ...



Sweet, do you watch CFL? If so what's your favorite team? Mine's the Riders


----------



## Eric Limeback (Nov 17, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> Eric Limeback said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



Nah, not very much . If anything I watch the NFL, but I rarely watch TV anymore. Although, as a 16 year old male living in Toronto, I think it's my duty to say my favourite (home) team would have to be the Argos


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 17, 2008)

so far no one has answered "no" in the polls


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 17, 2008)

I know he claims to be the hardest working cuber ever. Have not met him in person though.


----------



## Tox|k (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes,
From TOF2k8. He won a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 17, 2008)

The guy who uses vulgar language? Yeah i've heard of him


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

Eric you will be hard pressed to find someone who frequents this forum and has not heard of Derrick. you would know that if you actually came here on a regular basis, Mr. 0.03 posts per day


----------



## blade740 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've heard of derrick. Everyone thinks I'm him.

I'm not.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2008)

I heard about Derrick alredy when he started cubing from his post in the UWR lists at speedcubing. Like posting an average for 2x2x2 of 10+ seconds commenting it: I want sub 5  

That gave me many lol's

As a regular here it is wery hard to not see his name several times a day.

And yes, I heard ablout Limeback too, I heard about several cubers that is a Eric / Erik (Akkersdijk, Johansson, Johnson, Limeback)

Here is the full WCA list (including Erica and Erico)

Eric Fultz	USA
Eric Johanson	USA
Eric Johnson	USA
Eric Kwak	USA
Eric Limeback	Canada
Eric Liou	USA
Eric Mechlenburg	USA
Eric Senter	USA
Eric Wang	USA
Eric Wei	USA
Eric Wu	USA
Eric Yip	Hong Kong
Eric Zheng	USA
Erica Sumoyama Braune	Brazil
Erik Akkersdijk	Netherlands
Erik Clemente	USA
Erik de Jong	Netherlands
Erik Johansson	Sweden
Erik Johnson	USA
Erik Wong	USA
Erika Gomez	Philippines
Eriko Hayashi	Japan

Mabey include D*errick* too?

Notable is that Akkersdijk is only at place 15!!!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard of Derrick. I respect his across-the-board skills  Too bad he can't go to many competitions, then people who didn't frequent speedsolving / youtube / the UWR list would know about him too...


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2008)

It's obvious 80% of the people here will have seen him post. The real question is, would we know who he was without this forum.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 17, 2008)

probably not... cuz from now on when someone asks who is Derrick Eide?
people will reply oh its the guy that was discussed on a thread and he is really good at cubing and re4


----------



## Faz (Nov 17, 2008)

blade740 said:


> I've heard of derrick. Everyone thinks I'm him.
> 
> I'm not.





Yes, i know derrick, the guy who quit bld yeah?

He is active on the forums and he is awesome at pyraminx.


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

I remember Mr. Eide from when I first joined the forums and all the trouble with Krazy K happened ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Isn't he the one that is a famous (youtube) actor?
Isn't he the one that has a nephew called Yu Akkersdijk?
Isn't he the one that should work less and be rewarded more?
Isn't he the one that didn't make a single post during a whole day a long time ago?
Isn't he the one that is so insecure that he stole someones password to ask if anyone knows him?
Isn't he the one that isn't going to reply to this?

Isn't he just "the one"?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Isn't he the one that is a famous (youtube) actor?
> Isn't he the one that has a nephew called Yu Akkersdijk?
> Isn't he the one that should work less and be rewarded more?
> Isn't he the one that didn't make a single post during a whole day a long time ago?
> ...



lol, you're funny. 

I only know of Derrick from being here. From what I know he is good on RE4, has a WR, and once quit blindfold. And his avatar is a picture of his back.


OH, I forgot to say, Eric, your video on M2 BLD method is one of the best. I'm going to learn from that soon. Sometimes you do go a little fast though. Remember we're not all as good as you.


----------



## KConny (Nov 17, 2008)

Isn't he the guy with a person in his wall?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

KConny said:


> Isn't he the guy with a person in his wall?



 Now I am scared ......................... and curious


----------



## Jai (Nov 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Now I am scared ......................... and curious


Start from Part 1. 

I haven't heard of Derrick Eide, he's a total stranger to me. Oh wait, is he that guy I talk to on MSN daily, race with, see at competitions and let him borrow my stuff? I think I know that guy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey - someone stole my fruit!

I want my lime back!

(All credit/blame for that goes to Bob Burton, thank you very much.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Isn't he the one that is a famous (youtube) actor?
> Isn't he the one that has a nephew called Yu Akkersdijk?
> Isn't he the one that should work less and be rewarded more?
> Isn't he the one that didn't make a single post during a whole day a long time ago?
> ...



I didn't wanna reply much on this topic as eric told me not too. but honestly i did NOT give him the idea for this topic, let alone come up with it for MYSELF.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Nov 17, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> I didn't wanna reply much on this topic as eric told me not too. but honestly i did NOT give him the idea for this topic, let alone come up with it for MYSELF.



Haha, Derrick, I'm pretty sure he was just joking around 

Also, 47 out of 49 people have heard of you? I think that's enough evidence that you're NOT a nobody and no one knows you lol.

Be more confident!!!!! FTW


----------



## shelley (Nov 17, 2008)

I voted no just to be contrary. This topic is stupid and came about just because somebody had major self-esteem issues. Seriously, look at all the related threads linked to this one. Was there a need to ask this question?

Do you realize how big the cubing community has become? Every competition has about a dozen new people who have never competed before. You think they're all hung up about whether people have heard of them?

Derrick, if you love cubing as much as you say you do, why should you care about how many people have heard of you or what other people think of you? Just cube!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2008)

shelley said:


> I voted no just to be contrary. This topic is stupid and came about just because somebody had major self-esteem issues. Seriously, look at all the related threads linked to this one. Was there a need to ask this question?
> 
> Do you realize how big the cubing community has become? Every competition has about a dozen new people who have never competed before. You think they're all hung up about whether people have heard of them?
> 
> Derrick, if you love cubing as much as you say you do, why should you care about how many people have heard of you or what other people think of you? Just cube!



but i already said this thread wasnt my idea. 
i do have self esteem issues indeed, but i wasn't like: "oh eric can u making a topic asking people to make me feel better."

he just thought of the idea and i thought it would be rather funny interesting.


----------



## Erik (Nov 17, 2008)

Errick Deide? Never heard of him? :confused:


----------



## Eric Limeback (Nov 17, 2008)

shelley said:


> I voted no just to be contrary. This topic is stupid and came about just because somebody had major self-esteem issues. Seriously, look at all the related threads linked to this one. Was there a need to ask this question?
> 
> Do you realize how big the cubing community has become? Every competition has about a dozen new people who have never competed before. You think they're all hung up about whether people have heard of them?
> 
> Derrick, if you love cubing as much as you say you do, why should you care about how many people have heard of you or what other people think of you? Just cube!



I love shelley


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 17, 2008)

I think the question here is...have you seen Derrick Eide...without his cubes?


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I think the question here is...have you seen Derrick Eide...without his cubes?



Does he play RE4 with his cubes? lol


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006EIDE01

No, but he has 12 NRs! Who is this super fast cubist that I never heard of? He's top 100 for everything! 

 He's the one who stole my best jokes!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 17, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I think the question here is...have you seen Derrick Eide...without his cubes?
> ...



He does a solve with his feet


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 18, 2008)

Who cares?

Because I can see this thread getting out of hand, thread locked.


----------

